# Navajo Nation Covid Closure - Upper San Juan?



## MMclimbhigh (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey River Rats....

I have a small self-support trip coming up on the San Juan (Sand Island to Mexican Hat). We had hoped on the sweet river left campsites. But, I called the Navajo Nation this morning and they stated that the Nation is closed. How will this play out on the river? Camping on left? Hiking on left? Thoughts?

Cheers,
M


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

We were down there a few weeks ago and our understanding was to not even touch the left bank.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

We launched on July 8. We were advised that river left was closed when we where checked in by phone. We were also told that the rangers would be patrolling the river. We never encountered one. There was a group camped at Ledge when we rowed by.


----------

